# Local woodshop show...



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2017)

@Mrs RipJack13 and I went to my local wood place for their 3rd annual woodworking show today. There were some very coool thngs on display and I met some good people. It's a small store so they were limited on their displays inside...
Here's some pics of the show items I thought were interesting.






Here's something @Kenbo can do for his next build...


 

 

 



Here's a funny shaped piece of wood...




And some weird looking bandsaw @Don Ratcliff would like....


 

And my local coco prices....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2017)

Boats are cool. That coco price is very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 30, 2017)

All wood is good! Beautiful boats. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2017)

I think the first boat is a model of a boat called the bootlegger.


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey, I recognize that funny shape.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

